# HP USB Webcam



## Trudeath (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok so, I've been having some dificulties with my HP USB Webcam. For some reason, everytime I try to start it in any kind of way, I get a message that says that it is being used by something else. I have reinstalled the drivers about 10 times, and everytime I do it seems to work, until I log out of my account, or shut down my PC. So I'm guessing this is a startup program that is somehow using my webcam on startup until I force it to not use it by unistalling the webcam? I would really like a fix for his, as I am really tired of having to unistall and reinstall my webcam over and over. Does anyone know what kind of application would be using my webcam on startup? If so, could you please tell me?


----------



## lawoolybear (Dec 14, 2008)

This worked for me form HP DV6002 XP Laptop

Remove the file usbvideo.sys from folder Windows\system32\drivers

uninstalled the web cam from system devices

then installed the folling software ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34501-35000/sp34746.exe
You will see that after you do this that in the device manager / Imaging device / USB Video Device driver will be Ricoh and no longer Microsoft


----------

